# airbag question!!



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

hey guy's i was wondering if anyone has taken there passenger side airbag out if so how hard is it to remove! i plan on customizing mine and was wondering,if anyone has tried doing it thanks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Paint a clown face on it or something. That would be a sight just before you hit it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Pull the airbag fuse under the dash, remove the negitive terminal on the battery, remove the passenger side glove box door. You should see the airbag above that. Doing so you may have a airbag light that stays on. Be careful and good luck!


----------

